# Age of Mythology The Titans ESO online login/playing problem



## TehCadde

Hello,

I have tried to install AoT again, because I have felt like playing it online again. I'm pretty sure it is the router which is the problem, because I used to play it online with another router (or a few others) some years ago.

I have tried reinstalling and so on, open the ports on the firewall and the router (on the router, with the guide from portforward.com, I got a Belkin F5D7231-4P and I have made a static IP aswell to try that out).

My system speccs is: 

Windows: Windows NT6.0 (Build 6000) 
Internet Explorer: 7.0.6000.16546
Memory (RAM): 2046 MB
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz
CPU Speed: 1660,2 MHz
Sound card: Intern højttaler/hovedtelefon (
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 | NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
Screen Resolution: 1440 X 900 - 32 bit
: 
Network Adapters: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection | Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL-netværksforbindelser
CD / DVD Drives: F: HL-DT-STDVDRAM GSA-4084N | G: HM2834O TOQ312R
: 
COM Ports: 
LPT Ports: 
Mouse: 16 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 143,3GB | D: 149,0GB | E: 5,8GB | H: 232,8GB | I: 233,8GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 84,9GB | D: 69,5GB | E: 1,5GB | H: 151,7GB | I: 22,8GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
: 
Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Product Make: HP Pavilion dv9000 (RY688EA#UUW) 
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: 
Time Zone: Rom, normaltid
Battery: Unknown
Motherboard: Quanta 30BD
Modem: Not detected


I was at a friends house this weekend and I had no trouble playing it with his internet connection. I read something about that ESO could not be used with a router with nat, but I don't know if it's true and if I can get around it.


And a last comment, I did read the sticky and I don't think any of it is the problem.

I hope you can help me solve it, since I don't want to run down and take the router off every time I have to play 

Cheers,

CHerkild


----------



## TehCadde

I forgot to add that I get an error when I login to ESO saying that logon: "Unable to connect with ESO (on UDP port 2300) due to a network error or lack of administrator rights."

I do have administrator rights and I have put the compatibility on for XP.

Here is a picture of the ports I have forwarded on the router:


----------



## TehCadde

I tried disabling the firewall on the router aswell as trying with DMZ without any luck. I took a look at the inbuild windows firewall aswell, since it can cause trouble some times even if you have it turned off. I added the 2300-2400 ports and no difference.
I have tried with bitdefender (current antivirus/firewall), close it, add the ports and so on, no luck either...
I have tried adding: "hostport=2301 +nointrocinematics +doalphalogin +disableUPnP" at the end of the AoT shortcut (in properties I of course) and it made no difference either (I tried disabling UPnP on the router aswell and the Nointro/doaplhalogin has nothing to say here really).

Hope someone can help me out because I don't know what I can do now hehe.


----------



## TehCadde

Weird I can't edit my post.

Anyway, I took a look at the modem and the router I got downstairs and the modem is:
Siemens Gigaset SE565 dsl ethernet ADSL Modem 

And the router is:
Belkin wireless g plus router model number. F5D7231-4 (I'm using cabel though, don't like the wireless).

Hope this help a little more and I hope someone can help me out,

Cheers


----------



## MPod

You have 5 hard drives? What is your power supply?

Anyway:
Click me for the ports you need to forward!

And do you have a firewall enabled?

Edit: You say you're running vista, but the thing you posted says you're running Windows NT. Also, it says you're modem is not detected. That could potentially be a problem. Do you have internet access on that computer?


----------



## TehCadde

It's a laptop, don't really know what the power supply is in a laptop. If it had been a desktop, it wouldn't have been that hard. I can try and look at it at their homepage.

And yes I do have 5 hard drives, but two of them is external and then I got 320gb inbuild hd in the laptop 

Click on my image and you'll notice I have forwarded them and I said I used portforward.com for it.

I do have a firewall enabled, like I said aswell, and I have tried turning it off aswell as adding the ports to it.

Again, it's a laptop and most hardwarefor laptops won't be reconiced (spelling?) with such a program. I don't use the modem, don't even think there is one afterall. I use a lan cable which is connected with the router, easy as that. And sure I got internet access everywhere in my house, no trouble with that.

And I do use Vista, I can take screenshots if you want...

Here you go: Link to computer speccs


----------



## TehCadde

Any help?


----------



## pharoah

just as an experiment bypass the router,and hook it straight to the modem.if it works we will know its router related.


----------



## TehCadde

> just as an experiment bypass the router,and hook it straight to the modem.if it works we will know its router related.


Already done that and it is. I called my ISP and asked them if any ports were blocked and there wasn't (or there were two, but it was port 110 and one more for their mail system, no big deal), then I tried putting my lan cable in the modem and it works without any trouble. 

No I have removed the router and took it with me upstairs in the room and connected it with my switch, so I can use the cable for my comp and the wireless router on the laptops around the house (my mom's laptop and such, they don't need open ports).

Edit: Looks like it doesn't work with the switch inbetween either hehe.

I haven't figured out what the problem is, but it doesn't want to open the ports for some reason.


----------



## TehCadde

Ok this is very weird. I used the cable from the modem to the computer and I could connect to the game with no trouble. Then I tried put a switch between so I could use the router and the cable (cable for me, router for the other) and then port 2300 seemed blocked again. Then I removed the router, turned it off and so and tried connecting to the game again, same error. Then I rebooted and the same error came up :S

Now I have no idea what to do hehe.


----------



## TehCadde

Little update.

Got another router to try out and it's the same problem. I have tried it on a few pc's aswell, desktop with XP and another laptop with vista on cable/wireless, still same problem.

I then went down in the basement with my latop under my arm and set it up for a direct connection to the modem (did this earlier, where it somehow worked :S, now it just doesn't). Even when I have direct connection to the modem it won't allow me to use the port 2300 or any other port (looked them up with some of the port blocking tools on the internet).
I have called my ISP if they blocked anything and they didn't. I'm guessing it could be a computer problem then, but I have removed the firewall I had and disabled windows firewall.

I'm still using Vista and I don't know if there are other things that could be blocking the ports.

Hope this can help solve this... I'm going to try call the ISP again tomorrow to see if they have any answer to why I can't use the ports when connected directly to the router.

Thanks,

LeCattez


----------



## Nestasio

hey buddy, i have AOT problems too and they drive me berserk!!!! 

anyway i had youir problem a while ago, i fixed it somehow. you're using VISTA so when you start the game you 

"right click on the shortcut, click !run as administrator!, the *user account control* should come up saying an unidentified program bla blah, you click allow, this SHOULD bypass your problem, it SHOULD. i hope, this worked for me. "

BUT youll probably end up with some other problem hahaha! ive had just about EVERY single problem on AOT, language eroors, stats server errors, sync errors and my next problem server erros! but i have NO idea what im doing half the time, i know nothing about networks so i donteven know what sync is etc, but anyway... allthe best! 

hope ya get back to me on this!


----------



## noobkilla187

its very simple u have to go to age of mythology shortcut right click go to properties change compatibility to what ever type of microsoft u have like for me is widows pack 2 then ur done


----------



## BitterLemon

Ok , this is what happenend. When I want to play at AOT online it says that ' there is an updated version of age of mythology that is required to play'. I did al updates and it still doesn't work ! Even when I go Main Menu -> More -> Update Titans it says 'your game is up to date' . Any ideas ? Help !
Greetz.


----------



## BitterLemon

noobkilla187 said:


> its very simple u have to go to age of mythology shortcut right click go to properties change compatibility to what ever type of microsoft u have like for me is widows pack 2 then ur done


ouch , I have a windows pack 2 too ; but I can only chose between Windows 95 , Windows 98 , Windows NT 4.0 (service pack 5) , Windows 2000. 
What do I have to do?


----------



## Lyzo

BitterLemon said:


> ouch , I have a windows pack 2 too ; but I can only chose between Windows 95 , Windows 98 , Windows NT 4.0 (service pack 5) , Windows 2000.
> What do I have to do?


If you have xp, compatibility shouldn't be the problem. But I have the exact the same problem as you, when I try to play online with either Age Of Mythology or with the Titans it says that there's an updated version, but I checked and everything was updated. I also had another version of AoM + Titans and that does work online, but that's on a different computer with Vista, when I try to play together with both pc's via LAN, the one that had the problem with an updated version can't play because then it says that it's a different version than the other working one on the Vista computer. But I checked and they're both the same... Please help:sigh:


----------



## BitterLemon

Lyzo said:


> If you have xp, compatibility shouldn't be the problem. But I have the exact the same problem as you, when I try to play online with either Age Of Mythology or with the Titans it says that there's an updated version, but I checked and everything was updated. I also had another version of AoM + Titans and that does work online, but that's on a different computer with Vista, when I try to play together with both pc's via LAN, the one that had the problem with an updated version can't play because then it says that it's a different version than the other working one on the Vista computer. But I checked and they're both the same... Please help:sigh:


I don't know it mate :4-dontkno , and i hate it ! So the problem won't fix if i use vista.? Or it will?


----------



## BitterLemon

BitterLemon said:


> I don't know it mate :4-dontkno , and i hate it ! Anyone can Help .?


----------



## Oracle_R

TehCadde said:


> Little update.
> 
> Got another router to try out and it's the same problem. I have tried it on a few pc's aswell, desktop with XP and another laptop with vista on cable/wireless, still same problem.
> 
> I then went down in the basement with my latop under my arm and set it up for a direct connection to the modem (did this earlier, where it somehow worked :S, now it just doesn't). Even when I have direct connection to the modem it won't allow me to use the port 2300 or any other port (looked them up with some of the port blocking tools on the internet).
> I have called my ISP if they blocked anything and they didn't. I'm guessing it could be a computer problem then, but I have removed the firewall I had and disabled windows firewall.
> 
> I'm still using Vista and I don't know if there are other things that could be blocking the ports.
> 
> Hope this can help solve this... I'm going to try call the ISP again tomorrow to see if they have any answer to why I can't use the ports when connected directly to the router.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> LeCattez





From>>

Oracle_R

Idk bout u. i got windows 7. here is the thing: once i stalled it, u right clik on aot, then click where says run as administrator. then say yes to any crap that comes out and ull be able 2 play  it freaks me out when u cant connect online. oh, yea, btw: 

it might take from one day to a week for ESO to valid ur account or CD key. u might be able to loggin but might BOOT YOU out of ESO after 30 min when u play. just wait a few min til they validate ur account and ull be fine 

Im Th3_1st_Oracle_R from Aot, just 2 let yall know. if u wanna have a good match (specially 3v3) invite me 2 ur game.


----------

